# Was ist besser Stella Saltwater 10000 oder Shimano TWIN POWER SW-A 10000



## tmw (6. Januar 2012)

Petri Angelfreunde,

ich möchte für das diesjährige Meeresangeln mir eine gute Rolle leisten, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...
Ich kann eigentlich kaum einen wesentlichen Unterschied rein von den techn. Daten zwischen den beiden Rollen machen.

*Unterschied:* 
*Shimano **TWIN POWER SW-A 10000* vs. *Shimano Stella Saltwater 10000*

Wenn ihre eine Alternative, oder Erfahrungsbericht habt, könnt ihr das mir auch gern mitteilen.

Danke jetzt schon,

Petri Heil Thomas.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser Stella Saltwater 10000 oder Shimano TWIN POWER SW-A 10000*

Ich besitze keine der beiden Rollen, weiß aber wie sie von Innen aussehen.

Die Stella SW hat ein Getriebe aus einem höherwertigerem Material (Duraluminium), die Twin Power SW aus Aluminium.

Dazu ist das Walzenlager und die Rücklaufsperre richtig abgedichtet, bei der TP SW ist da so wie ich es erkannt habe ein dickes Gummi rum um gegen Dreck zu schützen, 100% dicht ist das nach oben nicht.

Die Stella SW hat auch Carbonbremsscheiben, die TP SW die gewöhnlichen Filzscheiben.

Ich denke aber, beide sind nicht schlecht...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## tmw (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser Stella Saltwater 10000 oder Shimano TWIN POWER SW-A 10000*

Danke erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort und die Mühe,hat mir schon ein wenig geholfen!


----------

